# Most Recent R/C Airplane Excursion...



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2005)

Went out with Lloyd, Pegleg Harry and Myself... Lloyd and I have been working on 2 aircraft of his... A scratch built Force One, the green one, and a P-51D Mustang named Short Fuse Sallee... 

This plane was unreal... Unreal flight control surfaces...... Fast as hell.....

The green one is just plain sick.... It looks like a stealth and sounds like a freak of nature....

I had my P-39Q Aircobra up on several flights, till I ran outta nitro and NO WIND, and landed in a tree... Damage was slight and repairable...

The Red Baron was kickin ass like always...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2005)

Like I said, kickin ass....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 5, 2005)

COOL!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 5, 2005)

Look like fun! The Mustang looks great. Retractable gear too, very cool!


----------



## reddragon (Jun 5, 2005)

It's a beauty!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2005)

And that pic is heart wrenching... To think how many guys drowned right there...


----------



## Erich (Jun 5, 2005)

ah Short Fuze Sally, a 354th fg bird of the 9thAF. good choice that fg kicked butt during the war and there is hardly a mention of them anywhere. their official fg history is crap


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 5, 2005)

Hell Yea erich, I agree.... He doesnt know much about WWII, so ive had to educate him some...


----------



## trackend (Jun 6, 2005)

The Mustang is a real beauty.
Yours its too of course but it was better before you ran outta juice remind me not to go flying with you Les if you get a PPL.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 6, 2005)

I was pushing too many RPM's in my 14 minutes of airtime... I wouldnt have crashed if there was a nice headwind, but the wind was nil.... I made a turn around to land her, but i lost aileron control and stalled out into the tree.......

Not the first time ive crashed........


----------



## trackend (Jun 6, 2005)

By the By dont change yer sig Les its the best yet by far as it really means something special having a tribute to your mates like that.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 6, 2005)

The Mustang really does look cool. Your P-39 too, except for the ding to the wing.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 6, 2005)

Authentic looking battle damage and repair!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 6, 2005)

LOL Battle damage...... Balsa wood aint exactly the strongest substance known to man..... The P-51 is sweet. The whole kit from start to finish was great.... No problems or glitches....... Took forever though , Hehe..

Thanks track....


----------

